# Common misconceptions in video games



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 18, 2009)

For some odd reason, I want to make a topic about this after reading the "SE "makes" (read: publish) RTS" topic.

Anyway... on top of my head.

Despite what many people think, Kingdom Hearts is owned by Disney. Square-Enix only developed it, and outside of the Final Fantasy characters and terminology, every original character and Disney trademarks are owned by Disney.


----------



## Xemmy (Apr 18, 2009)

Correction, the original characters in KH are copyright to Tetsuya Nomura (in fact most of the FF characters in KH are too, not a coincidence in the slightest.)


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 18, 2009)

and sadly thats the only reason why i dont play KH...I fucking hate Disney


----------



## Runefox (Apr 18, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and sadly thats the only reason why i dont play KH...I fucking hate Disney



I'm rather the opposite - Fucking hate Squenix and its band of wrist-cutter hermaphroditic paper-thin main characters.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 19, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I'm rather the opposite - Fucking hate Squenix and its band of wrist-cutter hermaphroditic paper-thin main characters.


 DQ's Heroes said hi.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 19, 2009)

Common misconceptions in/about video games:

RPGs should revolve around level-grinding.  Because that's what RPG stands for, Really Painful Grinding.

A CPU opponent that has SUPERHUMAN playing ability and nigh-on omniscience is necessary to provide a decent challenge to players.

It is PERFECTLY acceptable to release a game that has more bugs than a gas station bathroom in East LA.

You don't need a story when you've got OMGWTFUBER graphics.  As a matter of fact, you barely need any gameplay at all when you've got OMGWTFUBER graphics.

When facing criticism from other players in a team game, the proper response is to scream "FUCK YOU GUYS" and go on a fratricide spree.

When, as a developer or publisher, you encounter players who are unhappy with your game for whatever reason, it is essential that you ignore them or portray them as being unreasonable, bitter troglodytes with no understanding of what REALLY makes a game great.

When your awesome game inevitably is shown for what it really is (a piece of shit), it is not only acceptable but mandatory to attribute its failure to those "unreasonable, bitter troglodytes" and their hateful smear campaign against your awesome(ly shitty) game.

Casting aspersions upon the immediate ancestry of your opponent makes you a better player and makes your dick bigger.  The same goes for calling your opponent's sexuality into question constantly.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 19, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts 2 was an okay game but I found it over-rated and its length consisted mainly with the videos you'd watch between the levels and scenes. It just wasn't as impressive as I thought it was to get me to replay it after the first go around.



Tycho said:


> You don't need a story when you've got OMGWTFUBER graphics.  As a matter of fact, you barely need any gameplay at all when you've got OMGWTFUBER graphics.



This.

Aye Dios mio, this!

Every time I mentioned my Game Cube, I would always get, "But the Play Station 2 has better graphics!"

I don't give a shit about how good everything looks on the damn game! I just wanna play! Yeah, looks are *one* nice aspect which go into a good game but is that all you can say!?!

I'm sorry if I'm not compatible with your tastes; I'm sorry if I like games not so mature-oriented so I can see boobs and blood and guns (OH MY!) in 'great' detail like you want in your games! All I want is something fun and playable and actually worth for what I hear about!


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah... i'm gonna have to agree with Adelio. Gameplay pwns Graphics any day!


----------



## Vintage (Apr 19, 2009)

- a successful role-playing game must substitute narrative, characterization and symbolism for androgyny and flashiness
- mature = blood, guts and tits
- every game must be violent to be successful
- 2D games are total shit no matter what the circumstance
- tetsuya nomura's character designs aren't garbage
- all linear gameplay experiences are terrible and constricting and must be eschewed in favor of emergent sandbox gameplay 100% of the time or else the game will have 'rules' (and we all know how much gamers hate rules )
- a game with a low budget is no game at all


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 19, 2009)

Tycho said:


> - It is PERFECTLY acceptable to release a game that has more bugs than a gas station bathroom in East LA.


Not only is that a misconception, but it's an abject stereotype as well.  (Even if it makes you wonder just how _some_ bugs or flaws make it past QA.  You can't blame tight schedules for everything...)


----------



## AlexX (Apr 19, 2009)

Tycho said:


> When, as a developer or publisher, you encounter players who are unhappy with your game for whatever reason, it is essential that you ignore them or portray them as being unreasonable, bitter troglodytes with no understanding of what REALLY makes a game great.


To be perfectly fair, most gamers are unreasonable, bitter troglodytes with no understanding of what REALLY makes a game great.

The fact so many great games are buried under negative reviews for BS reasons are proof enough of that.


----------



## SammyFox (Apr 19, 2009)

you can survive a fall from as high as the orbit as long as you land in water instead of ruining your shit and turning your body (and face) into prime material from rotten.com.

You can keep all the guns you want, but those keys'll go when you finish a level.

The importance of a mission is inversely proportional to the quality of the weaponry you will begin with. see also: metal gear solid, Doom.


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 19, 2009)

-Any mainstream FPS games containing zombies, demons, or any other "frightening" monsters MUST be labelled as a Horror game. Said game must also feature it's own variation of the BFG from DOOM in order to heighten the sense of fear and hopelessness, because nothing is scarier to people than walking around a haunted house toting a massive, room-clearing laser cannon.


----------



## SammyFox (Apr 19, 2009)

GuRoo said:


> -Any mainstream FPS games containing zombies, demons, or any other "frightening" monsters MUST be labelled as a Horror game. Said game must also feature it's own variation of the BFG from DOOM in order to heighten the sense of fear and hopelessness, because nothing is scarier to people than walking around a haunted house toting a massive, room-clearing laser cannon.



doom, for all its scares (back then) wasn't a horror game >.> it was touted as an action game.


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 19, 2009)

SammyFox said:


> doom, for all its scares (back then) wasn't a horror game >.> it was touted as an action game.


I was referring more to the recent "horror" titles of today. Where as long as it contained a few "corner jump scares" and grotesque creatures, it was considered horror. Though I personally see those games as more of a "monster genocide simulator" than anything else, heh.

What they need to do is use more psychological fear.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 19, 2009)

Xemmy said:


> Correction, the original characters in KH are copyright to Tetsuya Nomura (in fact most of the FF characters in KH are too, not a coincidence in the slightest.)



Actually no.

Think of it as a commission.

Also, about that graphics comment regarding the PS2 and Gamecube...

LOL! Did you just said the PS2 has better graphics than GC? Seriously? Do you want me to whack your head to the wall?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 19, 2009)

A good game should have generic rock music for it's soundtrack!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 19, 2009)

Also, just because something has good graphics doesn't mean it has crappy gameplay. I'd take Valkyrie Profile 2 over your SNES RPG any day.


----------



## Talosar (Apr 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Also, just because something has good graphics doesn't mean it has crappy gameplay. I'd take Valkyrie Profile 2 over your SNES RPG any day.



I turned Valkyrie Profile 2 off when I realised its early gameplay was approximately as long and uninteresting as Kingdom Hearts 2's early gameplay. 
I don't mind long exposition (unless it's as long as Metal Gear Solid's) or ponderous pacing if I've been given a reason to care, but if the game makes me feel like I'm on a long, boring hike before it has even gotten started or I know who any of the characters are, I tend to lose interest.
Perhaps it improves later on. If the first one is as good as it sounds, I may have to give the second another chance.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 19, 2009)

Talosar said:


> I turned Valkyrie Profile 2 off when I realised its *early gameplay was approximately as long and uninteresting as Kingdom Hearts 2's early gameplay. *
> I don't mind long exposition (unless it's as long as Metal Gear Solid's) or ponderous pacing if I've been given a reason to care, but if the game makes me feel like I'm on a long, boring hike before it has even gotten started or I know who any of the characters are, I tend to lose interest.
> Perhaps it improves later on. If the first one is as good as it sounds, I may have to give the second another chance.



Oh lawd.

VP2's gameplay isn't like your SNES games where everything is the same from start to finish. VP2 is one of those that punishes people who fail to understand the game's basics, and rewards those who have understand the game. I bet you haven't reached the part where Sealstones appear, reusing attacks, enemies that counter, etc. The beauty about the game is that it lets you get used to the system, and you can pretty much tell what to do when you have reached one of the early dungeons that "seem" hard when you don't know what to do.

The fact that you compared it to a button-masher pretty much makes your opinion moot.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 19, 2009)

SammyFox said:


> You can keep all the guns you want, but those keys'll go when you finish a level.


As much as it's a clichÃ©, it's hardly unreasonable . . . most keys *are*, after all, designed to open one lock and that one lock alone.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> A good game should have generic rock music for it's soundtrack!



Dynasty Warriors 5 had such AWESOME music![/sarcasm]

It wasn't really a good game, though, so that point may be moot.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 19, 2009)

And similarly, good games must have generic orchestra too!


----------



## SammyFox (Apr 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Actually no.
> 
> Think of it as a commission.
> 
> ...



I have no preferences when it comes to consoles, but I can safely say Black on the ps2 beats the crap out of anything that was made for the gamecube.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 19, 2009)

all Online FPS games need Obvious Sniper Camping spots
Give awards for using the knife in a FPS like putting your Tag on the knife


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 19, 2009)

Motoi sakuraba is a great composer!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 19, 2009)

Nintendo is NOT a "kiddie system". There ARE mature games for it, if the damn complainers would just open their damn eyes and look...



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Also, just because something has good graphics doesn't mean it has crappy gameplay. I'd take Valkyrie Profile 2 over your SNES RPG any day.



Secret of Mana?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 19, 2009)

*edit*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 19, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Secret of Mana?



Even that.

VP2 is mixing real time and turn-based, while adding strategy.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Even that.
> 
> VP2 is mixing real time and turn-based, while adding strategy.



Oh well. To each his own.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Apr 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> For some odd reason, I want to make a topic about this after reading the "SE "makes" (read: publish) RTS" topic.
> 
> Anyway... on top of my head.
> 
> Despite what many people think, Kingdom Hearts is owned by Disney. Square-Enix only developed it, and outside of the Final Fantasy characters and terminology, every original character and Disney trademarks are owned by Disney.



That's what makes Kingdom Hearts epic, that Disney came up with the idea, well, one of the reasons its epic anyways.


----------



## Talosar (Apr 20, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Oh lawd.
> 
> VP2's gameplay isn't like your SNES games where everything is the same from start to finish.



I don't get why you're specifically targeting SNES games, which I incidentally said nothing about.



> VP2 is one of those that punishes people who fail to understand the game's basics, and rewards those who have understand the game. I bet you haven't reached the part where Sealstones appear, reusing attacks, enemies that counter, etc. The beauty about the game is that it lets you get used to the system, and you can pretty much tell what to do when you have reached one of the early dungeons that "seem" hard when you don't know what to do.
> 
> The fact that you compared it to a button-masher pretty much makes your opinion moot.



You may also note that I was referring specifically and carefully to the beginning of game, not the later parts of which I know nothing.  Your points, valid or not as they may be, don't invalidate my own. I was not commenting on difficulty or the battle system (although what I experienced of it did little for me) but rather the overall pacing of the game at its outset.  _That_ reminded me of Kingdom Hearts 2's introductory area, and rightly so, because I found them both incredibly boring. There were other factors that caused me to dislike the game, but those are a little more nitpicky.

My judgment may be harsh, and it may even be unwarranted, but my opinion is certainly not rendered moot by the comparison I made.

Anyway, I suppose this is getting off topic.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 20, 2009)

People really give a shit that the US was given a "fake" Super Mario Bros. 2


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 20, 2009)

Kajet said:


> People really give a shit that the US was given a "fake" Super Mario Bros. 2


 But we still got it anyways.


Ty Vulpine said:


> Secret of Mana?


 I lol'd


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 20, 2009)

Talosar said:


> I don't get why you're specifically targeting SNES games, which I incidentally said nothing about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the problem is that you're judging something quite early, especially on a game like Valkyrie Profile 2, so your opinion is still invalidated.

And I bash SNES RPGs because a lot of people view them as infallible.


----------



## Talosar (Apr 20, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well the problem is that you're judging something quite early, especially on a game like Valkyrie Profile 2, so your opinion is still invalidated.
> 
> And I bash SNES RPGs because a lot of people view them as infallible.



Slightly uninformed, perhaps, but not invalid. I formed an opinion based on what I had seen, and that opinion was that it didn't appeal to me. I didn't really care to see any more, at least for the time being. I played about as much or less of the new Alone in the Dark and made the same decision, and I am quite confident it was the right one.


----------



## Kero (Apr 20, 2009)

Lulz.  No one has fun with games anymore.  It's always about "what's better."  I think it's about what made you feel good.  I liked the Kingdom Hearts because I'm a sucker for a dramatic storyline, albeit a little obnoxious.  It had a nostalgic (uh-oh, that word) feel when I see familiar characters from my childhood from Disney; wasn't it every child's dream to become a hero in their favorite Disney movie?

I can't have fun telling people about the games I enjoy most because they're into a different genre or immediately put it down because they've been playing something better.

Ecco the Dolphin?
"That game's boring."

Sonic and the Black Knight?
"o lawdy *bandwagon sonictroll*"

Eternal Sonata?
"Too linear.  Makes the pole up my ass jiggle around and I don't like that."

I had fun with those games, but everyone's too busy hearing the voices inside their own head.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 20, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Motoi sakuraba is a great composer!



He is actually a great composer if he's not doing any Tales work.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 20, 2009)

Kajet said:


> People really give a shit that the US was given a "fake" Super Mario Bros. 2



Doki Doki Panic =/= A fucking Mario game.

It wasn't terrible, mind you.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 20, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> He is actually a great composer if he's not doing any Tales work.


 All of his new work is starting to sound the same.


----------



## Robian (Apr 20, 2009)

Final Fantasy 7 was the greatest game ever and not just a more-anime'd rehash of 6.

The FFVII spinoffs don't suck.
The Advance Wars and Fire Emblem series are strategically deep.

Regenerating health isn't gamebreaking at all.

Aerith's death was the most tragic moment in video gaming.

Her name's really Aeris. It wasn't a translation error.

Playing Guitar Hero is cooler and easier than playing real guitar, yet gives you the ability to actually play real guitar anyway.

"You spoony bard!" _is_ a translation error. Just because "spoony" is a real word, and one which actually conveys a good deal of what they _really_ wanted Tellah to say while still bypassing the censors, doesn't mean they used it intentionally.

If it doesn't use Roman numerals for its sequel-numbering, it's not an RPG series worth playing.

Ozztraliens use "bugger" and "bloody" as their harshest vulgarities--but use them in nearly every sentence, particularly if they're cute teenage girls wearing very little clothing. They also like to threaten to "kick your arse so hard, you'll kiss the moon."

Killer7 was shallow, fauxlosophical nonsense, but MGS2 was a brilliantly-told story oozing depth. (The reverse is also a misconception, I'd say...both games have a similar sort of 'goal' as far as the story goes, from what I've read of MGS2.)

Solid Snake cannot possibly have any homosexual tendencies whatsoever, and Raiden actually does have a penis. There's also no way in Hell that Hideo Kojima is gay, either. (...I don't know if this is actually misconception territory or not, but I've heard people argue over it on GameFAQs...
As for Kojima being gay? Let there be Django.)

Furries can't be the main protagonist of an RPG, even when they have at least as much depth as the lead character. Also, they have to have a high potential of sucking in battle. (See: Every numbered FF ever.)

They cause violence. (Really, why hasn't this been said yet?)



Perverted Impact said:


> DQ's Heroes said hi.


To be fair, DQ was an Enix franchise before the merger. Enix did things betterdifferently before assimilating Square.



GuRoo said:


> What they need to do is use more psychological fear.


{Hands you a copy of Silent Hill}



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Oh lawd.
> 
> (Geek-out in the general direction of Talosar.)
> 
> The fact that you compared it to a button-masher pretty much makes your opinion moot.


Wow. Fanboy much?

I've only played part of the first VP, and I greatly enjoyed it--but I can see where the guy's coming from.

Personally, I'm still a bit perplexed as to whence all this hostility toward the SNES era comes. Your story doesn't quite add up.

We're all friends here--be honest: Did your boyfriend dump you for a copy of Earthbound?


----------



## Tycho (Apr 20, 2009)

Robian said:


> Furries can't be the main protagonist of an RPG, even when they have at least as much depth as the lead character. Also, they have to have a high potential of sucking in battle. (See: Every numbered FF ever.)



Kimahri from FFX is a shining example of this.


----------



## Robian (Apr 20, 2009)

Hell, so are Mog and Freya*. Square hates furry lancers...

*Okay, okay. Dragon's Crest can get easy 9999. Big whoop, when you still have to grind--and Quina has an all-but-guaranteed 9999 if you have it learn Auto-Life and Limit Glove.


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 20, 2009)

Robian said:


> {Hands you a copy of Silent Hill}


Well, while I haven't played Silent Hill (trying to get the first 2), I was talking mainly of the First Person genre. It seems to have the most potential for immersive horror, but they've never seemed to really get it right. Most first person horror games turn out to be "Run n' Gun Corridors III" or somesuch, mainly focusing on painting the walls with the blood of hideous monsters than instilling fear...
Although I do think the Penumbra series was damn good at being creepy (namely the second one), that's the only one I could name though...and maybe Condemned, but I've yet to play that.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Apr 20, 2009)

Robian said:


> Furries can't be the main protagonist of an RPG, even when they have at least as much depth as the lead character. Also, they have to have a high potential of sucking in battle. (See: Every numbered FF ever.)



Oddly, western games don't fail in this regard, for example, Wizardry series has the Felpurr, Rawulf, Draconians and Lizardmen, all very good races. Then there's the Elder Scrolls...


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is a misconception or not, but there's this one person who believes it:
If you're a main female character and have large breasts, you're going to die.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 20, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Oddly, western games don't fail in this regard, for example, Wizardry series has the Felpurr, Rawulf, Draconians and Lizardmen, all very good races. Then there's the Elder Scrolls...



The Khajiit are not that great and never have been.  The Argonians are almost OP'ed in Oblivion.  Automatic CONSTANT water breathing itself is insane.  Killing people becomes even more laughably simple than it already was on the Imperial City Waterfront.  Just casually kite them into the water and watch as the twits drown themselves.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Apr 20, 2009)

Tycho said:


> The Khajiit are not that great and never have been.  The Argonians are almost OP'ed in Oblivion.  Automatic CONSTANT water breathing itself is insane.  Killing people becomes even more laughably simple than it already was on the Imperial City Waterfront.  Just casually kite them into the water and watch as the twits drown themselves.



The Khajiit are thieves first and foremost. They're average warriors, but as stealth classes they wipe the floor with pretty much everyone else.


----------



## Robian (Apr 20, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Oddly, western games don't fail in this regard, for example, Wizardry series has the Felpurr, Rawulf, Draconians and Lizardmen, all very good races. Then there's the Elder Scrolls...



Western RPGs are usually hack-and-slash, though, right?
I tend to refer to turn-based, so that's my bad...

Hey! Another misconception!
"RPGs are only ever turn-based."



GuRoo said:


> Well, while I haven't played Silent Hill (trying to get the first 2), I was talking mainly of the First Person genre.


Oh, my bad!
{Hands you a copy of Killer7 instead.}
Well, it's scarier when you're staying up late with no lights on, though a lot of Heaven Smile are freaky, since it's mainly trippy and psychological. Even so!



TwilightV said:


> I'm not sure if this is a misconception or not, but there's this one person who believes it:
> If you're a main female character and have large breasts, you're going to die.


It's not only false, it's also something I really don't see the possibilty of thinking.

I mean, the most famous buxom heroines in video games are Lara Croft and Tifa Lockheart, right? Neither of 'em die...at least, not _for real_ (in Lara's case)...


----------



## Tycho (Apr 20, 2009)

Robian said:


> It's not only false, it's also something I really don't see the possibilty of thinking.
> 
> I mean, the most famous buxom heroines in video games are Lara Croft and Tifa Lockheart, right? Neither of 'em die...at least, not _for real_ (in Lara's case)...



The ones that always die are the "good girls".  The Aerises.


----------



## Robian (Apr 20, 2009)

Tycho said:


> The ones that always die are the "good girls".  The Aerises.


Yeah, but Aeris was pretty flat =V


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 20, 2009)

Whoops, got it mixed up. No breasts = Death.

@Robian: Aeris is the only person I can think of who fit the description of "nice girl" and died.


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 20, 2009)

Robian said:


> {Hands you a copy of Killer7 instead.}
> Well, it's scarier when you're staying up late with no lights on, though a lot of Heaven Smile are freaky, since it's mainly trippy and psychological. Even so!


Oh, I remember that game, I still have it. Yeah, it's pretty strange, but it's still pretty cool, definitely unique. It's really weird that the Heaven Smiles almost seem to enjoy pain, the way they laugh maniacally when you shoot them.


----------



## Robian (Apr 20, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> Whoops, got it mixed up. No breasts = Death.


Well, see, that makes much more sense. Kid was flat as a board in Chrono Cross and she got stabbed, too.



> @Robian: Aeris is the only person I can think of who fit the description of "nice girl" and died.


Eh, you'd be surprised.

Though, the idea is for it to be a _misconception_ rather than a trope or clichÃ©, right? 'Cuz the trope is generally "Anybody who makes a promise, or who has plans to settle down after the epic journey, etc., is going to die before/during the next major plot twist."



GuRoo said:


> Oh, I remember that game, I still have it.


I now love you.



> Yeah, it's pretty strange, but it's still pretty cool, definitely unique. It's really weird that the Heaven Smiles almost seem to enjoy pain, the way they laugh maniacally when you shoot them.


Oh god, yes.
Well, we already know they're sadistic--I mean, they sound like they're squealing in glee when they suicide-bomb you--so it makes sense for 'em to be masochistic too.
...that fight with the old guys was hilarious XD

Remember those afro'd Ulmeyda Smiles? Great for blood-farming ^_^
I stopped playing in that chapter, though...fuckin' vending machine...


----------



## AlexX (Apr 20, 2009)

Robian said:


> The Advance Wars and Fire Emblem series are strategically deep.


I'm not quite sure what you're getting at with this... From what I've seen most have never even heard of Advance Wars, and as far as I can tell nobody knows what Fire Emblem is (outside of Marf, Roy, and Ike of course...). As such, I'm not sure how they could have any misconceptions generated since the franchises are simply not popular outside Japan.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Apr 20, 2009)

Robian said:


> Western RPGs are usually hack-and-slash, though, right?
> I tend to refer to turn-based, so that's my bad...



While jRPGs are about endless, pointless grinding. 

No, western RPGs as in: Fallout, Fallout 2, Wizardry series (combat heavy, yes, but puts a lot of emphasis on storyline too), pre-Oblivion The Elder Scrolls, Planescape: Torment, Gothic (combat heavy, but combat isn't the end, only the means), Ultima series...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 20, 2009)

AlexX said:


> I'm not quite sure what you're getting at with this... From what I've seen most have never even heard of Advance Wars.



I love AW: Dual Strike. Fun game (at least until you get level 22, then the difficulty gets to be a pain.)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 20, 2009)

ITT people assume Crisis Core: FFVII sucks.

Also, PSP sucks.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 20, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Also, PSP sucks.



Not suck, just a lack of quality games.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 20, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> While jRPGs are about endless, pointless grinding.
> 
> No, western RPGs as in: Fallout, Fallout 2, Wizardry series (combat heavy, yes, but puts a lot of emphasis on storyline too), pre-Oblivion The Elder Scrolls, Planescape: Torment, Gothic (combat heavy, but combat isn't the end, only the means), Ultima series...


So western RPGs are any RPG you deem as "not-suck"? Alright then, good to know.


----------



## KillerFreya (Apr 20, 2009)

2d games always have bad graphics.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 20, 2009)

KillerFreya said:


> 2d games always have bad graphics.



Like Odin Sphere.

Gawd did those graphics suck.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 21, 2009)

Robian said:


> Final Fantasy 7 was the greatest game ever and not just a more-anime'd rehash of 6.


 FF9 is better.


Robian said:


> The FFVII spinoffs don't suck.


Big lols.


Robian said:


> The Advance Wars and Fire Emblem series are strategically deep.


 Even bigger lols.


Robian said:


> Aerith's death was the most tragic moment in video gaming.


Papas's death in DQV was more of a tear jerker then Aerith's



Robian said:


> Playing Guitar Hero is cooler and easier than playing real guitar, yet gives you the ability to actually play real guitar anyway.


What the fuck?



Robian said:


> If it doesn't use Roman numerals for its sequel-numbering, it's not an RPG series worth playing.


 DQ has Roman numerals for its sequel numbering.



Robian said:


> (...I don't know if this is actually misconception territory or not, but I've heard people argue over it on GameFAQs...
> As for Kojima being gay? Let there be Django.)


Django isn't gay, He has his girlfirend Lita. >(



Robian said:


> Also, they have to have a high potential of sucking in battle. (See: Every numbered FF ever.)


Wat, Eugene, Bo, Megion and Diulf .ect Suck?

OH LAWL. 



Robian said:


> To be fair, DQ was an Enix franchise before the merger. Enix did things betterdifferently before assimilating Square.


 Well duh.



Robian said:


> We're all friends here--be honest: Did your boyfriend dump you for a copy of Earthbound?


 Oh lawl "Earthbound".


----------



## AlexX (Apr 21, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh lawl "Earthbound".


This is interesting... I always knew you had odd taste in games, but to dislike Earthbound of all things?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 21, 2009)

AlexX said:


> This is interesting... I always knew you had odd taste in games, but to dislike Earthbound of all things?


 I like Earthbound, I'm just laughing at the fact he didn't call it Mother 2.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 21, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I like Earthbound, I'm just laughing at the fact he didn't call it Mother 2.


That just means he's not part of the main fandom.

Probably a good thing, too. Those guys just *LOVE* to play the victim...


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Apr 21, 2009)

AlexX said:


> So western RPGs are any RPG you deem as "not-suck"? Alright then, good to know.



Your ability to not understand the point is amazing, you'd make a career as a Republican politician.

I was making a similiar sweeping geeralization as the quoted poster, to ridicule what he wrote. Comprehension 101. It helps to turn your brain on when reading. Just a friendly eminder.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 21, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Your ability to not understand the point is amazing, you'd make a career as a Republican politician.
> 
> I was making a similiar sweeping geeralization as the quoted poster, to ridicule what he wrote. Comprehension 101. It helps to turn your brain on when reading. Just a friendly eminder.


Forgive me for making a mistake. I'm part of a lot of gaming forums and often run into Western RPG fans who love to act like WRPGs are the only "real" RPGs, always making sure to not count the "bad" games as legitimate WRPGs.

I guess you could say while JRPG fans like to pretend there's no issues with current stock JRPGs, WRPG fans like to pretend the bad games in their genre don't exist, and for some odd reason nobody ever seems to call anyone out the latter. I apologize for not paying closer attention to the context of your post.


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 21, 2009)

Robian said:


> ...fuckin' vending machine...


What?! Hehe, you're like the 4th person I know to have stopped at the vending machine part (myself included). I honestly completely forgot about it until you brung it back up. Ok, that's it...I'm goin' back to that game and finishing it...after a quick trip to GameFAQ's.  XD


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 21, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Not suck, just a lack of quality games.



You mean aren't advertised well. I've played so many good PSP games.



AlexX said:


> This is interesting... I always knew you had odd taste in games, but to dislike Earthbound of all things?



He's not the only one.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 21, 2009)

I hate KH.

Tinkerbell and Sephiroth should not be in the same game.
That is all I can contribute. I'm not a FF fan girl. I still think they should havegiven  Disney a big "FUCK NO" when the idea of KH was proposed.

KH desecrates all the old Disney movies and new ones, and takes one huge shit on all FF characters. KH rapes my child hood memories about half as much as furries do. Also it has created a bunch of faux gamers who think that because they play KH and cream their pants at the though of playing it...that it somehow makes them gamers.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 21, 2009)

AlexX said:


> That just means he's not part of the main fandom.
> 
> Probably a good thing, too. Those guys just *LOVE* to play the victim...


What....?

Anyways, I like Mother 1 and Earthbound for it's music.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 21, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What....?


The Earthbound/Mother fandom loves to act like Nintendo is conspiring specifically to screw them over. Get them started and they can go on for hours about how Nintendo hates any franchise of theirs that isn't Mario or Zelda and is doing all they can to keep the Earthbound/Mother franchise down.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> He's not the only one.


Oh, I'm sorry WO. You're right, your taste in games is pretty strange, too.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 21, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You mean aren't advertised well. I've played so many good PSP games.



No, I meant what I said. Most of the PSP games aren't worth going out and plopping down $however-much-it-costs-nowadays for the system plus $XX for each game.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 21, 2009)

If a game starts with you being born, it must end with you dying.

-Fo3  

Finally got the game yesterday.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 21, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> If a game starts with you being born, it must end with you dying.
> 
> -Fo3
> 
> Finally got the game yesterday.



Way to spoiler, dude.

Not much of a loss, IMO... but still.


----------



## Khorney hak (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks like He got spoilerd too. I don't think Its even possible to beat Fallout 3 in one day.

That brings to mind another thing.

All Games must be 20+ hours of play.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 22, 2009)

All RPGs feature some sort of dimensional travel, apparently.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2009)

You must find the sacred item to defeat the final boss...even though you can kill him with a Bug net


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 22, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> You must find the sacred item to defeat the final boss...even though you can kill him with a Bug net


Yeah, that one was a bit of a kick in the balls...

Disembodied voice: "Hey, great, after all that hell you finally obtained the ultimate evil-killing weapon of light!!! ...oh, but you know that cruddy little bug net you've had for about the whole game works too, right?"

Hero: "......" *jumps off bridge*


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2009)

GuRoo said:


> Yeah, that one was a bit of a kick in the balls...
> 
> Disembodied voice: "Hey, great, after all that hell you finally obtained the ultimate evil-killing weapon of light!!! ...oh, but you know that cruddy little bug net you've had for about the whole game works too, right?"
> 
> Hero: "......" *jumps off bridge*


OoT: "Bootles NOW MAGIC REPELLING"


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 22, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> OoT: "Bootles NOW MAGIC REPELLING"


Let's not forget Ganondorf's ultimate weakness...the fishing rod.
Seriously...why?  Although I must admit it was pretty funny the first time I found that out.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 22, 2009)

You could also use the shovel to reflect certain attacks in Link's Awakening (including the final boss's fireballs in one of his forms).

Of course, the fact the boomerang can one-shot him takes the cake there...


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 22, 2009)

AlexX said:


> You could also use the shovel to reflect certain attacks in Link's Awakening (including the final boss's fireballs in one of his forms).
> 
> Of course, the fact the boomerang can one-shot him takes the cake there...


 Yeah, sadly that final boss was so pathetic it didn't even need a "joke weakness".


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 22, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Way to spoiler, dude.
> 
> Not much of a loss, IMO... but still.


What do you care? You said in one thread you own it and regret buying it.



			
				Khorney hak said:
			
		

> Looks like He got spoilerd too. I don't think Its even possible to beat Fallout 3 in one day.


Someone told me about it.  Despite that, there's still a lot of unspoiled content for me to explore. I also might download Operation Anchorage later.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 22, 2009)

AlexX said:


> The Earthbound/Mother fandom loves to act like Nintendo is conspiring specifically to screw them over. Get them started and they can go on for hours about how Nintendo hates any franchise of theirs that isn't Mario or Zelda and is doing all they can to keep the Earthbound/Mother franchise down.


 Oh god, That's fucking creepy.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 22, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> No, I meant what I said. Most of the PSP games aren't worth going out and plopping down $however-much-it-costs-nowadays for the system plus $XX for each game.



lolwut

Wii has more shovelware than the PSP.

Also...

MIDI =/= best thing ever. I'll take the Maverick Hunter X remix over the original.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I'll take the Maverick Hunter X remix over the original.


Rolf, Shining Finger.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lolwut
> 
> Wii has more shovelware than the PSP.



Super Paper Mario
Super Mario Galaxy
Mario Kart Wii
Zelda: Twilight Princess
Godfather: Blackhand Edition
Super Smash Brothers Brawl
Scarface: The World Is Your's
Animal Crossing: City Folk
Resident Evil 5
Manhunt 2
Blazing Angels
Red Steel


PSP:
Daxter
Lemmings
uhhh....that's it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 22, 2009)

And that's why you fail.

The fact that I can be a dick and say that half of those aren't even worth playing should be enough.

And LOL RE5 on Wii?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And that's why you fail.



*facepalm* Right...I "fail" because I feel PSP doesn't have any good games....


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 22, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> *facepalm* Right...I "fail" because I feel PSP doesn't have any good games....


Lawl, The psp has Mega Man Legends 2, That alone is much better then the games you justed listed.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 22, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Lawl, The psp has Mega Man Legends 2, That alone is much better then the games you justed listed.



Because YOU like it, that automatically makes it so? *guffaws* I just love people here that go "(game X) rulz because *I* like it and anyone that disagrees suxxorz!"...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 22, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> *facepalm* Right...I "fail" because I feel PSP doesn't have any good games....





Ty Vulpine said:


> Because YOU like it, that automatically makes it so? *guffaws* I just love people here that go "(game X) rulz because *I* like it and anyone that disagrees suxxorz!"...



Hypocrisy makes arguments better!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Hypocrisy makes arguments better!



I didn't make any hypocritical statements. I simply said *I* felt PSP had no good games. YOU have yet to name ANY PSP games, let alone good PSP that make me want to run out and buy a PSP.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And that's why you fail.
> 
> The fact that I can be a dick and say that half of those aren't even worth playing should be enough.
> 
> And LOL RE5 on Wii?



Right...you can be a dick and say that and then turn around and be a hypocrite yourself.
Just because YOU don't want to play those games, and then turn around and bash people that don't care to play any games on the PSP makes you a hypocrite yourself.
And I meant RE4, not 5.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 22, 2009)

That's because I'm emulating you.

Better games on PSP?

On top of my head:

LocoRoco 1 and 2 - ZOMG THEY'RE ONLY CUTE GAMELESS BLOBS
Patapon 1 and 2 - ZOMG THEY'RE ONLY CUTE ANNOYING PEOPLE
Jeanne d'Arc - ZOMG ITS A GENERIC SRPG
Twisted Metal Head On - ZOMG ITS SAME OLD SAME OLD
Lumines 2 - ZOMG TETRIS IS BUTTER
WipeOut Pure and Pulse - ZOMG GENERIC FUTURISTIC RACER EWWW
Gradius Collection - EWWW PORT PORT PORT PORT
Parodius Portable - EWWW JAPANESE SOOTER
Hammerin' Harry - OMG THE ART IS ANIMU IT MEANS IT SUCKS
Megaman Powered Up - EWW CHIBI EEWWWW
Megaman Maverick Hunter X - EWW SNES IS MUCH MOAR BETTER BECAUSE ITS MIDI
Crush - EWW CRAPPY NAME FROM SEGA EWW
Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core - EWW FFVII GAEM
Wild ARMs XF - EWW ANOTHER ANIMU SRPG
Prinny: Can I Be A Hero? - EWW ANIMU PLATFORM PUZZLER EWW
R-Type Command - EWW THEY CHANGED TEH GENREH EWWW


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> That's because I'm emulating you.
> 
> Better games on PSP?
> 
> ...



Those all may sound good, but again, not one (with the exception of Prinny) makes me want to run out and put down $200 for a PSP (or however much it costs now) plus $40 per game, and I'm not goin to buy a PSP for ONE game.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 22, 2009)

But I disproved your "only has 1 game lulz".

Also, they're not good. They're BETTER.

Also, a lot of them are 20-30 dollars. Patapon in fact has never left 20 dollars.

Then again a lot of Nintendo fantards think every non-Nintendo game is EXPENSHIVE


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Also, they're not good. They're BETTER.



LAWLZ. Right, because YOU said so....



			
				WolffoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Then again a lot of Nintendo fantards think every non-Nintendo game is EXPENSHIVE


FYI, I'm not a Nintendo fanboy. I have owned a Sega Genesis, a Dreamcast, a PS1, a PS2 and a PS3. Jak III is one of my top 10 games, and Twisted Metal II and Sonic 2 are also in my top 20.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 22, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> LAWLZ. Right, because YOU said so....
> 
> 
> FYI, I'm not a Nintendo fanboy. I have owned a Sega Genesis, a Dreamcast, a PS1, a PS2 and a PS3. Jak III is one of my top 10 games, and Twisted Metal II and Sonic 2 are also in my top 20.



Not really. Go listen to the people who played them (read: not gaming journalists). The very fact that you DOUBTED a game like PATAPON 2 to be less than AMAZING is nearing blasphemy.

Also, I don't care if you're not. It's still retarded to assume.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Not really. Go listen to the people who played them (read: not gaming journalists). The very fact that you DOUBTED a game like PATAPON 2 to be less than AMAZING is nearing blasphemy.
> 
> Also, I don't care if you're not. It's still retarded to assume.



No it isn't, what is amazing is that you believe that EVERYONE should have the EXACT SAME TASTES as you. Wake up and realize that not everyone DOES. Seriously, you may worship a game like Patapon 2, but that doesn't mean everyone else has to too. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 22, 2009)

And you should follow what you said and not tell anyone else that PSP has only 1 game playable!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And you should follow what you said and not tell anyone else that PSP has only 1 game playable!



I was merely stating my OPINION, not declaring my word as gospel like YOU did. *I* feel the PSP has only a few quality games, not enough to make me go get one. That is MY right. You do have the right to disagree. HOWEVER, you do NOT have the right to call me a "Nintendo fanboy" because of it, nor do you have the right to claim that I "fail" because I don't find enough PSP games worthwhile. You do have the right to say you feel Wii games suck, but you do NOT have the right to bash the opinions of people (or bash the people themselves) that feel otherwise.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 22, 2009)

Actually one has a right to do that. After all, opinions can be refuted and challenged by any means. And I'm currently being a dick to furries regarding gaming after a couple of topics before.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 22, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> What do you care? You said in one thread you own it and regret buying it.



This is true...


----------



## JohnTalbain (Apr 22, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> What do you care? You said in one thread you own it and regret buying it.
> 
> 
> Someone told me about it. Despite that, there's still a lot of unspoiled content for me to explore. I also might download Operation Anchorage later.


 Well thanks for spoiling to for people who havn't finnished that game....


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Actually one has a right to do that. After all, opinions can be refuted and challenged by any means. And I'm currently being a dick to furries regarding gaming after a couple of topics before.


...after whining about Dicks


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 22, 2009)

Spoiling Fallout 3 is actually a good thing, it underwhelms the player there and then instead of being insanely disappointed when they actually finish the story.



Ty Vulpine said:


> *facepalm* Right...I "fail" because I feel PSP doesn't have any good games....


Metal Gear Acid 1/2
Metal Gear Portable Ops
LocoRoco 1/2
Patapon 1/2
Crush
Luminies 1/2
Pursuit Force 1/2
Echochrome
GTA Liberty/Vice City stories
Syphon Filter: Dark Mirror/Logan's Shadow
Don't forget that it also gets a number of revamped Re-releases of classic PS/PS2 games.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 22, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...after whining about Dicks


 What else is on your mind aside from dicks?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What else is on your mind aside from dicks?


...watch more Tentacle hentai...and oddly play more L4D


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 22, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...watch more Tentacle hentai...and oddly play more L4D


Tentacledick L4D hentai?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> L4D hentai?


I would bet there is out there


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 22, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I would bet there is out there



Rule 34...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 22, 2009)

everyone who says that Nintendo is for kids can suck my dick


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 22, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> everyone who says that Nintendo is for kids can suck my dick



Amen! Anyone that says Nintendo is for kids is blind...


----------



## AlexX (Apr 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> After all, opinions can be refuted and challenged by any means.


You're half-right. Opinions can certainly be challenged, but they cannot be proven wrong. To prove something "wrong" you need to prove that the facts behind them are inaccurate, and opinions do not require accurate facts to exist.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, I recalled that they're like asses - everyone has them but not everyone wants to see them.

Wait wat

Anyway, I hate the SPRITES ARE ALWAYS BETTER HURRR people. If anything, they're only complaining because they can't use the model in LOLMUGEN.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah, I recalled that they're like asses - everyone has them but not everyone wants to see them.
> 
> Wait wat
> 
> Anyway, I hate the SPRITES ARE ALWAYS BETTER HURRR people. If anything, they're only complaining because they can't use the model in LOLMUGEN.


For me I enjoy my 2D fighting games, nothing more and fuck mugen...fuck it to death


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 23, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Amen! Anyone that says Nintendo is for kids is blind...


Dude, are you fucking retarded? Of course it's for kids, can't you fucking see RE4 and Madworld were made for them? Try looking at all the bright colours like *Red* and *Dark Red* and say that ain't for kids. Gawd, you're such a douche.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 23, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Dude, are you fucking retarded? Of course it's for kids, can't you fucking see RE4 and Madworld were made for them? Try looking at all the bright colours like *Red* and *Dark Red* and say that ain't for kids. Gawd, you're such a douche.



LAWLZ Don't try sarcasm. It doesn't fit you.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 23, 2009)

Misconception #???: If you play any game ever, you are a gamer.*
Misconception #???+1: If you are a gamer you're pretty much a murderer.

*See the most recent VGCats.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 23, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> LAWLZ Don't try sarcasm. It doesn't fit you.


I'm generally not for PUNCHING-YOU-IN-THE-FACE sarcasm but I just felt like yelling for no good reason or purpose :3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 23, 2009)

Ironically MadWorld IS a generic mindless violence.


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 28, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I was making a similiar sweeping geeralization as the quoted poster, to ridicule what he wrote. Comprehension 101. It helps to turn your brain on when reading. Just a friendly eminder.


May I point out that the entire point of this thread is to make sweeping generalizations and other such fallacious statements about video games?

Technician, repair thyself.



Perverted Impact said:


> FF9 is better.


-=shrug=- In some significant ways, yes.



> What the fuck?


People at my high school actually believed it.



> DQ has Roman numerals for its sequel numbering.


And?



> Django isn't gay, He has his girlfirend Lita. >(


Aside from the fact that he's pretty oblivious to her feelings IIRC, the issue was whether or not his creator, Hideo Kojima is gay.

I tell you, no straight man would create a vampire-killing series in which the main character's a cute, gun-toting blonde boy in Boy-Scout-length shorts, goggles, and a scarf.



> Wat, Eugene, Bo, Megion and Diulf .ect Suck?


Who?
They must, since I've never heard of them =V



> Oh lawl "Earthbound".


Well, considering that it was released as Earthbound here in the USA, that I'm not a weeaboo, and that I was referring to an actual game cartridge, what are you actually laughing at?

My main comment was on the complaint regarding sprite-based graphics, anyway. The Mother series is the series most obviously not known for having "lush and immersive environments" or "breathtakingly detailed characters", agreed?



AlexX said:


> The Earthbound/Mother fandom loves to act like Nintendo is conspiring specifically to screw them over. Get them started and they can go on for hours about how Nintendo hates any franchise of theirs that isn't Mario or Zelda and is doing all they can to keep the Earthbound/Mother franchise down.


Oh wow. Seriously?
That's...really ridiculous. Didn't Itoi himself say there would never be a Mother 4? Sheesh, fankids...


----------



## Psi Xen (Apr 28, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> If a game starts with you being born, it must end with you dying.
> 
> -Fo3
> 
> Finally got the game yesterday.


 

There's going to be some DLC that removes the ending.  Unless you have it for PS3.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 28, 2009)

Misconception by devs: LENS FLARES ARE FUCKIN' AWESOME!!!1!


----------



## Vintage (Apr 28, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Misconception by devs: LENS FLARES ARE FUCKIN' AWESOME!!!1!



don't forget bloom lighting


----------



## Persona363 (Apr 28, 2009)

Wii games have to suck/are the best things ever made.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 28, 2009)

XBox 360 is a piece of shit that never works.

Wii is for babies.

PS3 was EPIC FAIL all around.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 29, 2009)

DLC should be everywhere! It's just adding codes after all!


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 30, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> XBox 360 is a piece of shit that never works.
> 
> Wii is for babies.
> 
> PS3 was EPIC FAIL all around.


Evidence that the Dreamcast still better

Have spawn points, whats the chance one person gonna sit there and kill you as soon as you spawn-Unreal tournament series glitch


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 30, 2009)

Persona363 said:


> Wii games have to suck/are the best things ever made.



thats not necessarily true, there are lots of good and decent wii games...
i think a better statement would be that developers think they can release every shitty idea on the wii as long as it is family friendly in any kind of way.
like sega's new masterpiece Wacky World of Sports...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 30, 2009)

Go read the statement again.


----------

